# Fire on board CS Discovery in Alang Shipbreakers



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

There have been reports of a fire on board the 'China Seas Discovery' - ex- Fair Princess, ex-Fairsea, ex-Fairland, ex-Carinthia at Alang Shipbreakers on June 26th. Reports state that the ship was totally engulfed in minutes and that 5 workers were killed and 15 injured, some seriously.
When will India start to impose some kind of Health & Safety measures for these poor people involved in this 'scrap market' in India? (MAD)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Peter,

This is a another example of a long-term disgrace. 

Life is cheap in those parts and the workers probably too poor to refuse the work. The problem has been discussed many times on SN but there seems to have been no significant improvement despite promises made. 

Regards,

Brian


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*What problem..?*

In answer to your question Peter...the Indian Gov won't...they couldn't give a toss...

Health & Safety is a get out clause for covering one's a*se over here...thanks USA....

I did a Food Health & Hygiene course at the local college this Summer, I don't have a direct interest in the food business, I'm just a keen cook....I was the only one on my course, and wanted somehing to do over the Summer...meanwhile, they were also doing a Health & Safety course that had 46 people enrolled on it..!..all paid for by local companies...

Seems to me that it may be cheaper to poison a guest in your restaurant...than them to the fall over...


Rushie


----------

